# YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Horses could soon be slaughtered for meat in US

Email Story Print

*By JUSTIN JUOZAPAVICIUS, AP*
4 hours ago 
*Must Read?*Yes *5*    Cheri White Owl, founder of Horse Feathers Equine Rescue, is pictured with a...



TULSA, Okla. - Horses could soon be butchered in the U.S. for human consumption after Congress quietly lifted a 5-year-old ban on funding horse meat inspections, and activists say slaughterhouses could be up and running in as little as a month.
Slaughter opponents pushed a measure cutting off funding for horse meat inspections through Congress in 2006 after other efforts to pass outright bans on horse slaughter failed in previous years. Congress lifted the ban in a spending bill President Obama signed into law Nov. 18 to keep the government afloat until mid-December.
It did not, however, allocate any new money to pay for horse meat inspections, which opponents claim could cost taxpayers $3 million to $5 million a year. The U.S. Department of Agriculture would have to find the money in its existing budget, which is expected to see more cuts this year as Congress and the White House aim to trim federal spending.
The USDA issued a statement Tuesday saying there are no slaughterhouses in the U.S. that butcher horses for human consumption now, but if one were to open, it would conduct inspections to make sure federal laws were being followed. USDA spokesman Neil Gaffney declined to answer questions beyond what was in the statement.
The last U.S. slaughterhouse that butchered horses closed in 2007 in Illinois, and animal welfare activists warned of massive public outcry in any town where a slaughterhouse may open.
"If plants open up in Oklahoma or Nebraska, you'll see controversy, litigation, legislative action and basically a very inhospitable environment to operate," predicted Wayne Pacelle, president and chief executive of The Humane Society of the United States. "Local opposition will emerge and you'll have tremendous controversy over slaughtering Trigger and Mr. Ed."
But pro-slaughter activists say the ban had unintended consequences, including an increase in neglect and the abandonment of horses, and they are scrambling to get a plant going - possibly in Wyoming, North Dakota, Nebraska or Missouri. They estimate a slaughterhouse could open in 30 to 90 days with state approval and eventually as many as 200,000 horses a year could be slaughtered for human consumption. Most of the meat would be shipped to Europe and Asia, where it's treated as a delicacy.
Dave Duquette, president of the nonprofit, pro-slaughter group United Horsemen, said no state or site has been picked yet but he's lined up plenty of investors who have expressed interest in financing a processing plant. While the last three slaughterhouses in the U.S. were owned by foreign companies, he said a new plant would be American-owned.
"I have personally probably five to 10 investors that I could call right now if I had a plant ready to go," said Duquette, who lives in Hermiston, Ore. He added, "If one plant came open in two weeks, I'd have enough money to fund it. I've got people who will put up $100,000."
Sue Wallis, a Wyoming state lawmaker who's the group's vice president, said ranchers used to be able to sell horses that were too old or unfit for work to slaughterhouses but now they have to ship them to butchers in Canada and Mexico, where they fetch less than half the price.
The federal ban devastated "an entire sector of animal agriculture for purely sentimental and romantic notions," she said.
Although there are reports of Americans dining on horse meat a recently as the 1940s, the practice is virtually non-existent in this country, where the animals are treated as beloved pets and iconic symbols of the West.
Lawmakers in California and Illinois have banned the slaughter of horses for human consumption, and more than a dozen states tightly regulate the sale of horse meat.
Federal lawmakers' lifting of the ban on funding for horse meat inspections came about in part because of the recession, which struck just as slaughtering stopped. A federal report issued in June found that local animal welfare organizations reported a spike in investigations for horse neglect and abandonment since 2007. In Colorado, for example, data showed that investigations for horse neglect and abuse increased more than 60 percent - from 975 in 2005 to almost 1,600 in 2009.
The report from the U.S. Government Accountability Office also determined that about 138,000 horses were transported to Canada and Mexico for slaughter in 2010, nearly the same number that were killed in the U.S. before the ban took effect in 2007. The U.S. has an estimated 9 million horses.
Cheri White Owl, founder of the nonprofit Horse Feathers Equine Rescue in Guthrie, Okla., said she's seen more horse neglect during the recession. Her group is caring for 33 horses now and can't accept more.
"A lot of the situation is due to the economy," she said, "People deciding to pay their mortgage or keep their horse."
But White Owl worries that if slaughterhouses open, owners will dump their unwanted animals there instead of looking for alternatives, such as animal sanctuaries.
Animal rights groups also argue that slaughtering is a messy, cruel process, and some say it would be kinder for owners to have their horses put to sleep by a veterinarian.
"Euthanasia has always been an option," Pacelle said. But "if you acquire a horse, you should be a responsible owner and provide lifetime care."
The fight over horse slaughtering has pitted lawmakers of the same party against each other.
Sen. Max Baucus, D-Mont., said the poor economy has resulted in "sad cases" of horse abandonment and neglect and lifting the ban will give Americans a shot at regaining lost jobs and making sure sick horses aren't abandoned or mistreated.
But U.S. Rep. Jim Moran, D-Va., is lobbying colleagues to permanently ban horse slaughter because he believes the process is inhumane.
"I am committed to doing everything in my power to prevent the resumption of horse slaughter and will force Congress to debate this important policy in an open, democratic manner at every opportunity," he said in a statement.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Not going to get into the politics or arguements but when I was younger I had horse meat and it's pretty good.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Cow, chicken, turkey, fish, horse...all animals...news about this doesn't bother me at all. I see all this talk about slaughtering horse is inhuman, etc...and none about how inhumane it is to slaughter cows and pigs...I don't see anyone trying to get that banned.


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

I've always just assumed no one would butcher horses because raising horses for meat would be less efficient than cows; i.e. cows need less grazing room and produce more meat for the same amount of money spent raising them. Didn't realize they were banned. I'd have no problem eating horse meat; they're not vastly different than any other animal we eat (cow, deer, bison, etc.).


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah... doesn't really bother me, either. Why should horses get special protection?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Not going to get into the politics or arguements but when I was younger I had horse meat and it's pretty good.


My Dog Bandit loved Alpo made with Horse Meat a special treat! I just think Horses are Majestic animals to slaughter them for food is a Sin IMHO. Cows are ugly we do them a favor by eating them LOL!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd chow down on some horse, I'll try anything once


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

SWEET! I can get more horse heads for my bombs... you know how us Mafia guys are!


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

Hold still Ed, this won't hurt.... Wiiiiilburrrr, don't eat me! lol


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

My girlfriend is a large animal vet tech, she had kind of an interesting take on this topic. As someone who sees a lot of unwated horses, horses in pain, dead or dying horses, she was happy to hear about this. In her opinion horses are not all that much different than cows and it is sad to see them go to waste. Not at all what I expected her to say, but interesting.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

What the problem is? Horse tastes just fine and it goes wasted as a food source in this country. I say about time.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Grill em up!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> What the problem is? Horse tastes just fine and it goes wasted as a food source in this country. I say about time.


You just want to be able to shoot SOMETHING! Lol


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Lack of things to shoot is thankfully not a problem for me. Anyways, we can eat llama in this country but not horse? Just trying to make it a bit more even sided for you.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

FWIW, I remember reading that horse fat makes the best french fries in the world.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ten08 said:


> FWIW, I remember reading that horse fat makes the best french fries in the world.


Lies! Duck fat fries are better than anything. ANYTHING.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Lies! Duck fat fries are better than anything. ANYTHING.


Well I've had neither, so if this change goes down, potatoes shall be cut, and a challenge awaits.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

ten08 said:


> Well I've had neither, so if this change goes down, potatoes shall be cut, and a challenge awaits.


+1 on duck fat fries - glorious. Haven't tried the equine kind.

Not that it is an issue - at horse when I lived in Bavaria.

Mmmmmm....pferdewurst...


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My Dog Bandit loved Alpo made with Horse Meat a special treat! I just think Horses are Majestic animals to slaughter them for food is a Sin IMHO. Cows are ugly we do them a favor by eating them LOL!


I'm torn on this Tony. I agree with you, horses or beautiful. Our house is filled with Tim Cox paintings (artist proofs actually), horse shoes, and even a horse bronze or two. I'm sworn to buy my wife a horse some day when we can afford the land. She'd kill me if I brought horse meat home. But, on the flip side a life is a life. I'll be out bow hunting this weekend and if I kill a deer I don't see that as any more or less than a horse. They are both beautiful creatures, I just don't have the heart to ever kill a horse for food...just ride one to take me to a nice elk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Beer Alchemist said:


> I'm torn on this Tony. I agree with you, horses or beautiful. Our house is filled with Tim Cox paintings (artist proofs actually), horse shoes, and even a horse bronze or two. I'm sworn to buy my wife a horse some day when we can afford the land. She'd kill me if I brought horse meat home. But, on the flip side a life is a life. I'll be out bow hunting this weekend and if I kill a deer I don't see that as any more or less than a horse. They are both beautiful creatures, I just don't have the heart to ever kill a horse for food...just ride one to take me to a nice elk


I couldn't agree more my brother!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I grew up with horses & loved my specific animal whom was an ex polo horse rescued from the knackers yard (Pet food). That said, I have eaten horse meat & would happily do it again. We address this issue by saying horses are majestic animals. What about the shaggy, less than attractive pony? They would be the basis of food & I am all for using them as a bred food source. Dont dare ask for "steak tartare" in Holland at a reputable eatery if you do not want to be eating horse mince.


----------



## Tashy (Apr 5, 2011)

_Yes, I grew up eating horse meat. As Warren said "Steak Tartare" was a staple meat. A very select few butchers here have begun to sell horse meat. I just wish more of them would also sell it. I would be buying. And yes, horses are beautiful creatures. But that does not mean they can't be a source of food._


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

While I don't think I would partake of horse meat, I feel they are too noble a creature to do so. But, I do not think they should go to waste either. 

-Jason


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Voorhees said:


> While I don't think I would partake of horse meat, I feel they are too noble a creature to do so. But, I do not think they should go to waste either.
> 
> -Jason


Once again i must agree! Its not like butchering horses is gonna cure world hunger!


----------



## UpInSmoak (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm not sure about eating them, but i sure do love betting on them!


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Santa does not eat horse meat nor reindeer meat all else is fair game.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Horse is Definitely pretty good to eat!! I dont have a problem with this!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

I have heard that horse meat is excellent but I'm not sure if I could partake. Now, having said that I will say that if the BLM starts euthanizing wild horses because they can not afford their upkeep (google it) at least put them to good use and help feed the less fortunate.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

I have eaten donkey meat and horse meat in the past, don't see a problem with it. I would be more reticent eating a deer or a highland cow as they are far more impressive animals than a horse IMHO.


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

As long as its not reindeer.


----------

